
Show HN: Phonsole – stream terminal output to your phone/tablet - DaveWM
https://www.phonsole.co.uk/help
======
DaveWM
Hey guys. Phonsole is an app that allows you to view console output from your
PC on your phone or tablet. This lets you use your phone as a wireless
secondary monitor just for console output, without the extra CPU and battery
usage of something like duet display.

I've found it very useful for displaying output from gulp/grunt watch tasks
when I'm on my laptop, and I'm sure there are lots of other uses for it as
well (e.g. monitoring a command running on a server).

The app's written almost entirely in clojure/clojurescript, and is completely
open source (links to the github repos below). If you find a bug, or have a
feature request, please either reply here or make an issue on github. All PRs
are welcome. Also, if anyone can think of a better name than phonsole I'd
appreciate it :P.

[https://github.com/DaveWM/phonsole-
client](https://github.com/DaveWM/phonsole-client)
[https://github.com/DaveWM/phonsole-
server](https://github.com/DaveWM/phonsole-server)
[https://github.com/DaveWM/phonsole-cli](https://github.com/DaveWM/phonsole-
cli)

~~~
Zekio
Name Idea:

Pipesole, Pipe your console output to other devices, would require more apps
for it tho e.g. phones, tablets and 2 in 1's

------
Zekio
Gotta say, not a fan of that login popup to even read the content... F12
delete overlay all the way :)

~~~
DaveWM
Haha sorry about that, I'll get that fixed when I have time :)

